# KURU Transmissible Spongiform Encephalopthy TSE Prion Disease VIDEO



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Wednesday, April 15, 2015 

KURU Transmissible Spongiform Encephalopthy TSE Prion Disease VIDEO

http://kuru-tse.blogspot.com/2015/04/kuru-transmissible-spongiform.html


this video about KURU, although graphic, may shed some light on the mentality of the 'if a tree falls in the woods, does it make a sound', with reference to, 'if CWD is 100% fatal, once clinical, where are all the dead deer and elk at'. and then again, for some, it will not...but for most, I think the video will speak for itself. ...

kind regards, terry


----------

